# Enduro biken in Lahr



## ole88 (19. September 2013)

Sali, leider sind viele posts vom letzten Jahr noch, ich such leut die Bock haben mit mir unter der Woche zu biken, bin atm auf der Kfz Lackierer schul und würde gern mit leut die hier die trails kennen fahren. Gern flowige trails.
Wär echt nice kenn mich in Lahr Umgebung Null aus und würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet der mir die hiesigen trails zeigen würd und zam biken geht


----------



## radlieb (14. Oktober 2013)

Servus. 
Auch kürzlich hergezogen. Kenne die Ecke leider auch erst oberflächlich, aber warum nicht zu zweit ein wenig die Gegend erkunden. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailcop (1. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tach,


ich bin auch erst kürzlich in Lahr und siche Leute die sich auskennen bzw. die gerne auf die Suche gehen würden nach Trails.


Habt ihr schon zwischenzeitlich etwas gefunden?


Viele Grüße


----------



## radlieb (1. Dezember 2013)

Leider konnten ich mit Ole noch keinen persönlichen Kontakt knüpfen, aber wir schreiben uns regelmäßig . Ich konnte auch mit seiner Hilfe ein paar schöne Ecken kennenlernen und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.


----------



## arise (1. Dezember 2013)

einfach mal hoch zum langenhardt oder zum pipellistein(kkh). Dort findet sich so einiges....evtl auch mal richtung rebmesserstein....dort gibts auch en paar trails.


----------



## Sansanfox (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich wohne in der Umgebung, also nicht direkt in Lahr. Kenne mich dennoch was Trails angeht hier nicht sonderlich aus. Je nach dem was du fährst ist und bleibt die Downhill-Strecke auf dem Rosskopf in Freiburg mein Favorit. Schnell Bike in den Zug schmeißen und ab geht's.


----------



## radlieb (5. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Tips und Anregungen. Inzwischen kenne ich schon einen Radius von etwa 10 Kilometern um Lahr - noch zu nennen sind die Jägerpfade Richtung Reichenbach, Seelbach und Sulz. Richtung Langeck und Geigenköpfle sind auch noch ein paar ganz nette Strecken. Allerdings merkt man schnell, dass die Wege schon lange nicht mehr gepflegt wurden , obwohl Sie in den Wanderkarten noch verzeichnet sind... Besteht denn Interesse an ein paar gemeinsamen Touren???


----------



## Sash87Lr (24. März 2014)

Wohn in Lahr und kenne ein paar Trails. Falls noch aktuell


----------



## Eiswirt (2. April 2014)

Hallo,
Das freut mich, dass so viele in Lahrer Umgebung am biken sind.
Ich möchte uns kurz vorstellen wir sind eine 4-8 Mann und Frau ;-) starke gruppe und suchen immer coole typen/typinen  die mit uns biken gehen wollen.

Wir kennen uns in unserer Umgebung sehr gut aus und kennen so manche Abfahrten dich sich am Stück über eine stunde hin ziehen.
Von St. Georgen, Waldkirch, Schauinsland und auch Langenhart sind wir überall unterwegs und kennen eine menge an Trails.

Solltet ihr Interesse haben : http://skulltrailblazer.forumprofi.de/index.php ist unser Forum in dem wir uns immer wieder Absprechen.
z.B wo es als nächstens hingeht.

*nicht wundern über forum name (just for fun)

Unsere biketouren finden regelmäßig statt. (meistens am Wochenende)

Ich freue mich auf euer kommen

Gruß


----------



## shield (29. Mai 2016)

hallo zusammen und @Sash87Lr

ich werde demnächst einen kollegen in lahr besuchen und wir wollten dort ne enduro runde drehen (er fängt frisch an - traut sich aber sehr viel). sind aber auch bereit ein paar km in der umgebung was zu fahren - wir sin dmobil.
hat jemand einen tipp für mich? gerne auch per pn.


----------

